# proper way to groom the beast...



## stephen4036 (Feb 22, 2010)

So i had a chow chow before and i thought this gsd/husky couldnt be much worse...

 

OMG was i wrong, weve got a special undercoat brish, its kinda small looks like a barbers shaving thing for your neck.. well its NON STOP white hairs coming out... I always want to just take this dog to the Oreck shop and turn on all the vaccums..

this could be the wrong forum to post since it might be a husky coat thing but im sure GSD's have some sort of undercoat too since they are in the snow as well.


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

Kong makes a curry comb, kind of like a horse curry comb ... They work great. That and taking them to those do-it-yourself groom salons and using the curry comb with a professional blower to blow dry him backwards  

that is my experience


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

The furminator is worth every penny, and is one of the best grooming tools out there for double coated shedding dogs IMHO.

Huskies are one of the WORST shedders in my experience, and combined with Shepherds (often referred to as "German Shedders" for good reason), I can imagine you have fur tumble weeds blowing around your house. Invest in a furminator, you won't regret it.

Regular VERY scrubby baths are excellent to, because it helps loosen up all the undercoat and brush out better once it's dry. As mentioned above, if you can find a do it yourself wash place with a force dryer, the force dryer does wonders blowing out excess loose undercoat. The thing that I've found is many don't have the extra narrow nozzle on the end so it just blows air and doesn't really blow out undercoat; as well as many people dry them till they are tired of drying, and the dog is really only damp dry. To get the full effect from a force dryer, you need to dry until that dog is DRY to blow out all the loose coat. But man is it worth it to not have much shedding for the next couple months.

Look at this picture: http://www.cyclegadgets.com/Images/MV-B3CD.jpg Notice the last 4 - 6 inches of it is a hard rubber nozzle that gets narrow towards the end. If that nozzle isn't on the dryer, it does NOT work very well. The only place around here that has the nozzle is petco and I just found a specks pet supply store that has it. Pet supplies plus and all the places specifically for do it yourself dog washes don't have that nozzle.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I used my Furmimator a couple times and then threw it out. It breaks the hairs and damages the coat (IMO).

For Mauser (long cost with undercoat) I start with a pin brush:










That loosens the dead undercoat. Then I switch to a slicker brush:









That removes all the dead hair without damaging the coat.

Then I use the dog dryer on him to blow off any dead hair and loosen more undercoat (also blows out all the dirt and dust):











Then I start over again with the pin and slicker and continue until there's little hair coming off him.

Right now he's starting to blow coat so I'm doing this once or twice a week. Usually I do it once or twice a month.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I don't think I could live without the professional blow dryer. And the undercoat rake, the pin brush, the slicker brush and finally finishing with the metal comb. 

A good conditioner after shampoo helps to loosen undercoat also. 

I blow dry after the brush and comb out to get hair loose and open. Then shampoo and condition. Blow dry again after that. 

I tossed my furminator to my brother's pug as I couldn't take the coat breakage on the GSDs.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I scrub with a soft bristle horse brush when I'm bathing. He loves it, and it helps remove the loose hair.


----------



## crs996 (Sep 19, 2001)

I use an undercoat rake (the one I found at Walmart works the best so far for $5.95), followed by a soft horse curry, which when used in several different directions (not just nose to tail) gets a lot of the white hairs that the rake misses, followed by the slicker. I rarely bathe as it can dry their skin, and they always smell neutral if I do this routine 3x per week.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

You have to use really good shampoo and conditioner. Our show dogs are bathed once a week approaching show season. It doesn't dry coat or skin but leaves them in luxurious show condition.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

My service dog gets bathed about once a week with shampoo and conditioner and her skin is fine. I was concerned that this especially through the winter was going to dry her skin out but others on the board eased my fears and I haven't had any problems.


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

Bathing isnt a problem if you are using a high quality shampoo and conditioner ... like samba and the other said. And I agree, the furminater may get rid of hair, but the dog does not look its best at all, as it breaks the hairs and makes the coat look dull and dead


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Furminator once every 2-3 weeks. It works great. 

I've heard people on this board complain about the furminator and how it breaks the coat, but i honestly have no idea what that even means. I brush lucy with it once every couple weeks and it cuts shedding down so much. And of course she has a beautiful and shiney coat to boot.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I have never had a single lick of a problem with the furminator. It's funny, this board ebbs and flows in mass group thinking. Everyone seems to either be on board with something, or is suddenly anti-something. Awhile back, people were recommending the furminator left and right, and most had been using it for some time so it's not as though they wouldn't have noticed if there was an issue. Then you get a few people that make claims of coat breaking, and suddenly everyone is anti-furminator.

I have four GSD's, and my mother has two, all technically "stock" coats but ranging from very short to very thick and dense. I do the grooming on all of them. The furminator works wonders on all of them, and none of them have "coat breakage." I use it as needed, but typically every couple weeks or so.

My dogs coats definitely do not look "dull and dead." They are beautiful and shiny. I bathe approx. once a month unless otherwise needed (particularly muddy, etc).


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I only have a problem with the furminator when overused or held incorrectly (angled, it breaks hairs.)

Since my service dog gets brushed so often I only use the furminator before trips to the grocery store or a restaurant since it gets the most undercoat out. I also didn't think the furminator worked well with my LC though.


----------



## crs996 (Sep 19, 2001)

Samba said:


> You have to use really good shampoo and conditioner. Our show dogs are bathed once a week approaching show season. It doesn't dry coat or skin but leaves them in luxurious show condition.





Lin said:


> My service dog gets bathed about once a week with shampoo and conditioner and her skin is fine. I was concerned that this especially through the winter was going to dry her skin out but others on the board eased my fears and I haven't had any problems.


That is good to know, thanks! What type of shampoo/conditioner do you recommend? I've heard that is should be specifically made for dogs due to the Ph difference?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

crs996 said:


> That is good to know, thanks! What type of shampoo/conditioner do you recommend? I've heard that is should be specifically made for dogs due to the Ph difference?


Yes, as far as comparison to using say human shampoo. I actually use horse shampoo though because its also very gentle, I buy both the shampoo and conditioner, and its a much better buy price wise in comparison to dog shampoo.

There were a bunch of shampoo recommendations in my thread here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/guide-therapy-service-dogs/128439-grooming-routines.html For now, I'm still using mane and tail shampoo and conditioner. I have gigantic bottles and even with the regular baths still have tons left lol. 

I'm thinking about trying something else though, you can buy horse shampoo that comes in a sprayer thing and hooks up to a hose. You just spray and don't have to soap up the horse... Similar to the "rapid bath" dog thing but at about 1/5th the price. Only problem is figuring out how to adapt it to use in the shower since its a hose connection. I'm considering it because its really hard on me giving the regular baths (I often convince my bf to do it for me...)


----------



## crs996 (Sep 19, 2001)

Lin said:


> Yes, as far as comparison to using say human shampoo. I actually use horse shampoo though because its also very gentle, I buy both the shampoo and conditioner, and its a much better buy price wise in comparison to dog shampoo.
> 
> There were a bunch of shampoo recommendations in my thread here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/guide-therapy-service-dogs/128439-grooming-routines.html For now, I'm still using mane and tail shampoo and conditioner. I have gigantic bottles and even with the regular baths still have tons left lol.
> 
> I'm thinking about trying something else though, you can buy horse shampoo that comes in a sprayer thing and hooks up to a hose. You just spray and don't have to soap up the horse... Similar to the "rapid bath" dog thing but at about 1/5th the price. Only problem is figuring out how to adapt it to use in the shower since its a hose connection. I'm considering it because its really hard on me giving the regular baths (I often convince my bf to do it for me...)


If the horse shampoo/conditioner is working well that would be ideal as my wife has a tack room full of grooming supplies. The bonus is that it will last a lot longer than the dog sized containers, thanks! I think a certain furry someone is going to get a bath soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Thats great crs, I also really like using horse rubber curry combs to loosen hair and they are GREAT for bathing. They make them for dogs too, like the "zoom groom" but again I find the horse products are a lot cheaper than the same thing marketed for dogs!


----------



## crs996 (Sep 19, 2001)

Lin said:


> Thats great crs, I also really like using horse rubber curry combs to loosen hair and they are GREAT for bathing. They make them for dogs too, like the "zoom groom" but again I find the horse products are a lot cheaper than the same thing marketed for dogs!


Good to know, I use a rubber horse curry for dry grooming and it works great so I'll have to try it while bathing! It's funny how the minute anything is marketed for dogs the price doubles.. lol

ETA - I started to read the other grooming thread, I admire that you are so conscientious with how your dog behaves in public, I love the furminator and no shake in stores. Awesome! I wish more people took this much time with them.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Horse shampoos are mild and can be used on dogs, sure.

I currently use Miracle Coat, Avoderm Skin and Coat, and Isle of Dog. I like my Isle of Dog conditioner and also #1 All Systems Botanical Conditioner has been great. 

I was told to always condition the coat. I have also found that when you put the conditioner on and rub gently with the rubber spikey thing, the undercoat will loosen and more comes out.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

crs996 said:


> ETA - I started to read the other grooming thread, I admire that you are so conscientious with how your dog behaves in public, I love the furminator and no shake in stores. Awesome! I wish more people took this much time with them.


Thanks! I think most people with service dogs are, but there are many people out there that abuse the system and bring their pet into places under the guise of being a service dog. Valid teams realize that they are representing ALL service dog teams when they go out into public. 

3K9Mom goes even further than me. I found it amusing that she brings in something for her dogs to lay on in restaurants, not so the dog doesn't get the floor dirty but so the floor doesn't get the dog dirty! Having worked as a waitress years ago I know where she is coming from because the floors sure can get gross as many employees take short cuts and don't clean under the tables. She also mentioned using baby wipes on her dogs feet before going into stores, I don't bother with that unless there is mud/dirt (and possible manure..) from being at the barn. I think my dogs feet are probably cleaner than many peoples shoes coming into the stores! lol. But I do keep baby wipes in my car for when needed.


----------



## crs996 (Sep 19, 2001)

Samba said:


> Horse shampoos are mild and can be used on dogs, sure.
> 
> I currently use Miracle Coat, Avoderm Skin and Coat, and Isle of Dog. I like my Isle of Dog conditioner and also #1 All Systems Botanical Conditioner has been great.
> 
> I was told to always condition the coat. I have also found that when you put the conditioner on and rub gently with the rubber spikey thing, the undercoat will loosen and more comes out.


Thanks for adding these. Are these special order or a Petsmart type item?



Lin said:


> Valid teams realize that they are representing ALL service dog teams when they go out into public.
> 
> I found it amusing that she brings in something for her dogs to lay on in restaurants, not so the dog doesn't get the floor dirty but so the floor doesn't get the dog dirty!


That's great they are called teams, and so true. I am always amazed when I see assistance dogs at work with their handlers, not only is it an amazing working relationship, but the eagerness to please is great to watch (and no I never try to pet them.. lol). And I can relate to the restaurant floors, I wouldn't want my dog laying some of the booths I've seen either!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I bet one can find Miracle Coat and Avoderm at pet stores. The Isle of Dog is an order item. I also order my #1 All Systems items. But, I live in the middle of nowhere anyway.


----------



## Aidan (Jul 14, 2009)

I work in a grooming salon and do tons of undercoat on dogs... thankfully I only have to bathe my shepherd about 2-3 times a year for a really good bath and maybe a few in between with a very gentle shampoo to freshen up.

I have the same dryer as posted in an earlier reply..

When I do major undercoat on thick coated dogs (chows, huskys, some shepherds, akitas, etc...) use a deshedding rake before the bath, then bathe really well and then condition the coat, then I condition a second time leaving it on for about 10 minutes and during the process I take a powerful force dryer and blow out coat/conditioner while also using a rake to get even more out..it takes forever but luckily on many dogs it only has to be done twice a year or so.

Then I rinse and rinse and force dry while also using the deshedding rake.

You can use a furminator if you are careful. It's very easy to give a dog brush burn using it..but I do love mine for certain things but I prefer just a cheap deshedding rake..i find it to be safer and not damage the coat as much.

I do like the shampoo/conditioner made by Furminator...it really can help especially used w/ a force dryer.

Good luck!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have used the deshedding conditioner from Furminator. The loose undercoat really let go!


----------

